# متجدد - مكتبة الـ g.p.s (جميع الانواع)



## باسم محمود محيى (11 أغسطس 2011)

تجميع لبرامج وشروحات جميع اجهزة الـ g.p.s


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (11 أغسطس 2011)

*1-فكرة عمل الـ g.p.s وتأثير العوامل الجوية وانتشار الاقمار*

1فكرة عمل الـ g.p.s وتأثير العوامل الجوية وتأثيرانتشار الاقمار على قوة الاشارة


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (11 أغسطس 2011)

*شرح GPS Site Calibration*

شرح يوضح فكرة Site Calibration


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (11 أغسطس 2011)

*شرح لطريقة العمل rtk*

شرح لطريقة العمل rtk الرصد اثناء الحركة


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (11 أغسطس 2011)

Rtk


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (11 أغسطس 2011)

*Feature Codes*

توضيح لفائدة استخدام الاكواد فى سرعة ودقة انجاز العمل


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (11 أغسطس 2011)

*شرح لطريقة العمل rtk*

شرح بالتفصيل لفكرة عمل و أجزاء الجهاز وطريقة عمل الـ RTK
http://www.2shared.com/file/yumFaMYF/RTKTrainingRevD.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (11 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/folder/tgQRHkZM/_online.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (11 أغسطس 2011)

*الرفع والتوقيع g.p.s leica1200*

الرفع والتوقيع g.p.s leica1200


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (11 أغسطس 2011)

*GPS Static and Fast Static Network Design*

توضيح لطريقة الرصد من الثبات


----------



## مصطفى المساح (12 أغسطس 2011)

الله ينور عليك
شغل جامد


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*نبذه عن أجهزة الجى بى أس والملحق بها برامج للجى اى اس والتصحيحات والدقه المتاحه*

نبذه عن أجهزة الجى بى أس والملحق بها برامج للجى اى اس والتصحيحات والدقه المتاحه ملف ممتاز


----------



## عزت محروس (12 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود رائععععععععععععع جزاك الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*UsingaGarminGPSwithPaperLandMaps_Manual*

الجى بى اس اليدوى من نوع Garmin


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أغسطس 2011)

UsingaGarminGPSwithPaperLandMaps_Manual


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*مبادئ الـ جى بى أس*

Principles of GPS 
تعريف الجى بى أس و شرح أقسام المنظومة ومكونات كل قسم وفكرة عمل المنظومة


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*برنامج TRIMBLE_SURVEY_Controller.*

http://www.4shared.com/file/u-uFxhlR/TRIMBLE_SURVEY_Controller.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*برنامج Trimble Geomatics Office*

http://www.4shared.com/file/wxOAZmkc/Trimble_Geomatics_Office.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*مصطلحات g.p.s*

مصطلحات g.p.s


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*TrimbleM3SimulatorV10*

http://www.4shared.com/file/Ogd_O8s_/TrimbleM3SimulatorV10.html


----------



## ضبعان (12 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## adly99100 (12 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير ياأبو محمود ومنور المنتدي


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*شرح مفصل لاستخدام الـ جى بى اس من نوع ترمبل*

شرح مفصل لاستخدام الـ جى بى اس من نوع ترمبل
ارجو الفائدة للجميع مع الشكر لاصحاب العمل


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*ترمبل باللغه العربية*

http://www.4shared.com/file/zQYRAd-R/___TRIMBLE_GPS.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*tsce Simulator*

http://www.4shared.com/file/GuvzoB5O/SCEmulator.html
ممتاز


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/MJhA0MzI/How_to_Use_Trimble_GPS.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (13 أغسطس 2011)

*Topcon rtk*

شرح بالعربى للرصد أثناء الحركة


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (13 أغسطس 2011)

*كتيب الاستخدام باللغة العربية*

TRIMBLE SURVEY CONTROLLER

http://www.4shared.com/file/juMGK-zE/Trimble.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (13 أغسطس 2011)

*G p s 1200 pc simulator*

http://www.4shared.com/file/Lx2Cn7OO/gps1200_rx1250.html


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (13 أغسطس 2011)

اللة ينور عليك وتفيد وتستفيد وكل عام وانتة طيب وجميع المسلمين


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (13 أغسطس 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا باسم اخوك ( محمد عبد العظيم )


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (14 أغسطس 2011)

*شرح أساسيات الـ g.p.s*

GPS Basics_en(LEICA) 1


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (14 أغسطس 2011)

*كتاب عربى قيم*

كتاب قيم عن الـ جى بى اس


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (14 أغسطس 2011)

*(يدوى)garmin*

GPSGuideforBeginners_Manual


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (14 أغسطس 2011)

GPSGuideforBeginners_Manual


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر مجهود رائع
ياريت شرح static وعمل المعالجة علي برنامج TGO


----------



## السندباد المساحي (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي باسم


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (15 أغسطس 2011)

*GPSTutorial*

GPSTutorial

http://www.4shared.com/file/W0VsMQKE/GPSTutorial.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (15 أغسطس 2011)

*sr 530 simulation*

sr 530 simulation


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (15 أغسطس 2011)

*'طريقة العمل ppk*

وتتيح هذة الطريقة الاستمرار فى العمل مع أنقطاع الاتصال بين rover , base station


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (15 أغسطس 2011)

*شرح Trimble5700 رسيفر*

شرح Trimble5700 رسيفر واتصال بـ الكمبيوتر


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (16 أغسطس 2011)

*Map source برنامج*

http://www.4shared.com/file/vO8E9tw0/Map_source__H_.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (16 أغسطس 2011)

*برنامج MapSphere*

برنامج MapSphere
http://www.4shared.com/file/vO8E9tw0/Map_source__H_.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (16 أغسطس 2011)

*workshop8_3*

workshop8_3


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (16 أغسطس 2011)

*workshop5_1*

workshop5_1


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (16 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (17 أغسطس 2011)

*طريقة الاعداد و الاتصال بريسيفر امانة جدة*

طريقة الاعدادو الاتصال بريسيفر امانة جدة


----------



## دهب11 (18 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم انفعنا بعلمنا وزدنا علما


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (18 أغسطس 2011)

*Leica 1200*

Leica 1200


----------



## belkhir86 (20 أغسطس 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يا باسم محمود محيي


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (24 أغسطس 2011)

*GPS1200_Simulator_en*

GPS1200_Simulator_en


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*GPS1200+_ApplField_en*

GPS1200+_ApplField_en


----------



## لهون جاف (26 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (27 أغسطس 2011)

*Trimble GeoExplorer 6000*

http://www.4shared.com/video/gLCQmh6N/Trimble_GeoExplorer_6000_Serie.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*GPS Video RTK*

http://www.4shared.com/video/sQq9vDnk/GPS_Video_2_-_RTK.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*اجزاء جهاز G.p.s ترمبل*

اجزاء جهاز G.p.s ترمبل


----------



## علي فؤاد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت لو فيه شرح post prossing علي برنامج TGO الخاص بجهاز ترمبل


----------



## علي فؤاد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

والف شكر يا باشمهندس باسم


----------



## أبو ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nabil_topo (11 سبتمبر 2011)

jazzakoum allah khayeraaa


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## منذر احمد الشغدري (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hobaaa_loveee (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مزن محمود (25 أكتوبر 2011)

_ما شاء الله مجهود جبار 
جزاكم الله الف خير
جاااااااااااااري التحميل_


----------



## منذر محسن (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم هل يوجد تعليم ما يخص جهاز zmax


----------



## adel104 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد بوزريع (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير ..


----------



## نجيب 8000 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*يعجز اللسان عن الشكر
جزاك الله كل خير عن جميع من في المنتدي*


----------



## ودارت الايام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي النوري (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## اشرف محروس (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بوقعيقيص (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engfour (6 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## حمادكو (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على كل المعلومات المفيدة التى قد وضعتموها لنا 

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس عواد الطفيلي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

عمل رائع


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الغالي


----------



## محمد العتابي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## السندباد المساحي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

من محتويات المكتبة الرقمية للمنتدي:

مجموعة من البرامج التدريبية (المحاكاه) وملفات شرح للاجهزة المساحية (باللغة العربية) مأخوذة من موقع المهندس هاني زكريا مدير شركة الجهات وكيل شركتي ترمبل و نيكون في السعودية ، ورابط موقع المهندس هاني في:4shared.com /dir/1_T5lYUI/sharing.html
ويحتوي ملفات مساحية أخري.

ملف باللغة العربية (60 صفحه و حجمه 5 ميجا) بعنوان: برنامج AP800 الخاص بتشغيل محطة الرصد موديلات DTM and NPL :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/arabic%20nikon%20DTM%20%5E0%20NPL%20800.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (63 صفحه و حجمه 3.5 ميجا) بعنوان: برنامج تشغيل محطة الرصد Nikon :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office....arabic Nikon NPL 632 ^J DTM 352 ^0 NIVO C.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (49 صفحه و حجمه 2.5 ميجا) بعنوان: الدليل التشغيلي لجهاز جي بي أس ترمبل 5700 و برنامج التحليل TGO والملف من اعداد المهندس أحمد بن علوان عقيل:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office....y^_Zakaria/arabic Trimble5700 Ahmed Elwan.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (13 صفحه و حجمه 1.5 ميجا) بعنوان: شرح استخدام Trimble SCS900 Site Controller Software الخاص بأجهزة الجي بي أس ترمبل:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office...._TS^_Hany^_Zakaria/Arabic Trimble SCS 900.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (26 صفحه و حجمه 0.5 ميجا) بعنوان: الاستخدام السريع لبرنامج Trimble TerraSyne Professional الخاص بأجهزة الجي بي أس (ترمبل) المخصصة لتطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office....ic trimble Terrasync for GIS applications.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (55 صفحه و حجمه 2.5 ميجا) بعنوان: كتالوج الاستخدام لبرنامج Trimble Survey Controller الخاص بأجهزة التوتال استاشن ترمبل:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office....ria/arabic trimble Total Station with ACU.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (70 صفحه و حجمه 3.0 ميجا) بعنوان: دليل الاستخدام السريع لجهاز التوتال استاشن ترمبل ، والملف من اعداد المهندس / أحمد مصطفي عاصم:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office....ia/arabic trimble Total Station with TCU .pdf

برنامج تدريب (محاكاه) لجهاز التوتال استاشن ترمبل موديل M3 ، وحجم البرنامج 6 ميجا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office....y^_Zakaria/Trimble TS^_M3 Simulator^_V1.0.exe

ملف باللغة الانجليزية (6 صفحات) لكيفية تنصيب و استخدام برنامج التدريب (المحاكاه) لجهاز التوتال استاشن ترمبل موديل M3 ، وحجم الملف 0.5 ميجا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office....S^_Hany^_Zakaria/Trimble TS^_M3 Simulator.pdf

برنامجين تدريب (محاكاه) لجهاز التحكم الخاص بأجهزة الجي بي أس ترمبل موديل TSC v 12.44، وحجم البرنامج الاول 9 ميجا والثاني 4 ميجا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office..../Trimble TSCv12^_44 Installation Emulator.exe

والثاني:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office....TSCv12^_44 Language Pack Emulator English.exe

ملف مضغوط (zip file) يحتوي برنامج DXF Works v 1 الخاص بتحويل ملف أوتوكاد الي ملف نقاط بصيغة الاكسل ، وحجم الملف المضغوط 1 ميجا ويحتوي شرح باللغة العربية :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office....S^_TS^_Hany^_Zakaria/dxf works 1 to Excel.zip

الدليل التشغيلي العربي لجهاز GPS ماركة Trimble 5700 مع برنامج الحساب TGO – من إعداد المهندس أحمد بن علوان عقيل:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv...rveying Materials/Trimble5700 Ahmed Elwan.pdf

منقول من منتدي الهندسة المساحية


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

​ *ثلاثة ملفات فيديو لشرح برنامج المحاكاه simulator الخاص بجهاز المحطة الشاملة (التوتال استاشن) موديل ليكا 1200:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%201200%20total%20station%20simulator%201.flv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%201200%20total%20station%20simulator%202.flv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%201200%20total%20station%20simulator%203.flv

ملف باللغة العربية للمهندس / أحمد عبد الخالق لشرح هذا الموديل من التوتال استاشن:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%20TPS1200%20Arabic%20manual.pdf

ملحوظة: برنامج المحاكاه ذاته موجود في المكتبة مسبقا في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20TPS1200%20Simulat.zip
*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*ملف باللغة العربية مكون من 110 صفحة بعنوان:
دراسة تقييم كفاءة الخدمات التعليمية بالمملكة العربية السعودية و مدينة مكة المكرمة و حي الشوقية و الكعكية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
الملف من اعداد الطالبين: علاء عبد الرزاق قاري و عبد الهادي محمد القرني من طلاب شعبة التقنيات الجغرافية بجامعة ام القري و تحت اشراف د. جمعة داود

رابط الملف من موقع 4shared: 

http://www.4shared.com/document/xSAMt-vB/GIS_Analysis_of_Schools_in_Mak.html

رابط الملف من المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20Analysis%20of%20Schools%20in%20Makkah%202011 .pdf*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزا الله عنا خيرا الدكتور الفاضل جمعة داود خير الجزاء


----------



## kamelkandeel (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ali992 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

​* جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## IDREAM (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام أحلى كلام
سعيد بالانصمام إليكم 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## da.hacker (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين على المجهود الجميل


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد علي ربيع (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dindar (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (15 ديسمبر 2011)

you know when you help us god will help you thank so much


----------



## عبدالحسين الناصري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

وفقك اللة الى ذلك ومشكور جدا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (19 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
مجهود رائع جدا 

أبحث عن شرح بالعربى لسوكيا gps


----------



## molathm elqudah (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جـــــــــــــــــزاك الله خــــــــــــــــيرا


----------



## abo-rwan (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فى الجميع خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه 
مجهود رائع جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا بشكر جميع اعضاء المنتدى والقائمين عليه 
انا عندى كتب وشرح فيديولاى شىء يخص المساحة والطرق وكمان اختبارات التربه 
بس عايز حد يعرفنى ازاى ارفعهم لكم
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## solo33 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ...............اشكرك على كل هذا المجهود


----------



## فوزي محمد عمر (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/الفقي (3 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
ياسيد الناس وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## القوس قزح (4 يونيو 2012)

اسف وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hassan elguoshy (6 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedalzaedy (30 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك جدا يا استاذ والله ينطيك الصحة والعافية وانشاء الله يدوم تواصلك واجتهادك ... اخوك احمد الزيدي من العراق (مهندس مساحة)


----------



## dadda (1 يناير 2013)

merci bouceaup


----------



## hamdy khedawy (5 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (7 يناير 2013)

[h=2]TRIMBLE_SURVEY_Controller[/h]http://www.4shared.com/rar/ofcTmPNI/TRIMBLE_SURVEY_Controller.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (7 يناير 2013)

[h=2]برنامج Trimble Geomatics Office[/h]


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (7 يناير 2013)

Trimble Geomatics Office - Download - 4shared


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (8 يناير 2013)

*TRIMBLE SURVEY Controller - Download - 4shared*​*
*
​


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (8 يناير 2013)

روابط جديدة بدلا من الروابط التى لا تعمل


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (8 يناير 2013)

TrimbleM3SimulatorV1.0 - Download - 4shared


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (8 يناير 2013)

شرح ترمبل بالعربى
How to Use Trimble GPS - Download - 4shared


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (10 يناير 2013)

[h=2]tsce Simulator[/h]www.4shared.com/rar/J9PEAbnM/InstallationFile-TSCv1100Emula.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (10 يناير 2013)

Installation+File+-+TSCv11.00Emulator(WinNT,2000,XP)+-+English - Download - 4shared


----------



## دموع الاحزان (12 يناير 2013)

thank you very much


----------

